# Got the no pigeon blues



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

I've been looking to get into pigeons, but I can't find a pair + shipping under 80 bucks, and it sucks. Does anyone know of a way to get out of paying that much?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Your location may help


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What kind of pigeons are you looking to get?


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, I live in alabama and I'm looking for homers or rollers, I found a guy who has them for 8 - 10 bucks but 70 dollars shipping


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi, Justin-

Elizabeth from MickaCoo here. I see that you've been very persistent in your effort to adopt some rescued pigeons- good for you! Did you see the post in the Adoption forum about special needs pigeons available in Florida? The rescuer is even offering to cover shipping.

So check that out and, if you still want to adopt kings (and your folks will commit to them), I'll e-mail you the MickaCoo application. If you're approved, we'll do some fundraising to help cover the shipping.

Let me know-
Elizabeth

[email protected]


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Cover shipping? I'm there!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

also, try your local craigs list, and livestock feed store bulletin boards and local adds in newspapers for poulty or livestock. if you have a feed store where your going to buy pigeon feed from, ask them if they know anyone that has pigeons.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

I just sent Yong an E-mail and I'm literally shaking I'm so excited


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yay!  I'm happy for you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> I just sent Yong an E-mail and I'm literally shaking I'm so excited


that was an old post 2006


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Dang, Well now I'm sad again


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Whoops. Nevermind.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

true, Hopefully it works out with the MickKoo birds


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Have you a loft to put these birds in? Do you want breeders or young birds?
Dave


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

I have an old chicken house that should work, But I'm putting the one from Elizabeth in my house. I want breeders when I fianally get some homers/rollers/etc.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Have a preference of what color you want? I can help you with a couple of birds.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds exactly like me when I first started. Here's my chicken coop converted into a loft







In '05. A year or two after I started.







Now my Old bird loft!


I started with 4 kings, then got into homers and rollers  And of course the guy I got the homers and rollers from...had indian fantails and "muffed tumblers" (WOE tumblers, not the short faced ones)...so had to get some of those too. I've had quite a few breeds. I love them all!


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> Have a preference of what color you want? I can help you with a couple of birds.
> Dave


Really? Thank you! I love you (in a platonic way)! What colors do you have?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have the regular colors red check, mealy, blue bar. blue check. These are birds from my race teem, I have a box so shiping should be around $30 give or take. I don't have peds for all my birds. Just let me know what you want.
Dave


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

How many birds could you send me, my good friend, and my grandmother would like to know how big a check she needs to write you (she is the coolest grandmaw ever!)


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a 2 bird box or a 4 bird box, I will find out how much it will cost to ship in the morning.
Dave


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Do the different boxes cost more?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep. You also have to consider the more weight, the more it will cost.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

4 birds are a lot heavier than 2, I allready have the boxes you don't have to pay for them.
Dave


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

I just looked at how another guy broke it down for me. Express shipping is 45 bucks and handling is 10. Crap, thats 55 bucks


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not charging handling the post office is only half a block away, I'll see what shiping is in the morning. what time can you come back to this site tomarrow? I will PM you when I find out.
Dave


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll be on at about 6'00 or 7'00 (AM)


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't get up quite that early, I'll get back to you befor 10 am.
Dave


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Yay! But, I have an eye appointment at 8:00


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll PM you when I find the cost. See you tomarrow.
Dave


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Good night man


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow didn't know it cost so much to ship birds, $40, for 2, $51 for 4
Dave


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

I just can't express my gratitude enough


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

It seems everything is falling together nicely


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't seem to load pictures to the pc, so I'm going to go to Wall Mart and have them put to a disc. I'll be able to post them some time this evening.
Dave


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome! Thank you SO much. Oh, and do they have names?
PS : not sure if I cleared this up on the phone, but I'm not a girl. My voice is changing


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm very sorry for mistaking your gender. No I have not named them. In 2008 and 2009 the R C hen's older brothers flew through severe thunder storms. I call the oldest brother Tornado, and little brother Twister, you can name her.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

That didn't work I'll try some thing else later.
Dave


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

It's fine, everyone thinks I'm a girl on the phone


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Do you have a webcam?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If her brothers were Tornado and Twister, then how about Katrina? First thing that came to mind. If it were another boy I'd name him Hugo


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I wish I had a webcam. Great name, but thats up to Crab Shrapnel as they are now his birds.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

hope this works.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Beautiful!!

Justin- I really loved reading about how you've been caring for chickens since you were 3 years old and how your latest birthday present was a bantam hen! 

Take GREAT care of those beautiful birds and please remember-

*There are SO many homeless pigeons - rescue and adopt!*


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Last year Renee gave me a bird, I payed for shiping so this year I'm returning the favor. She gave me a good bird from her flying teem. The RC H is out of my best, and the BB C is out of really good birds.
Dave


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

They're beautiful! OMG! I love them!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Crab Sharpnel : Congrats on your new birds!  You are very lucky to be getting these birds.
Crazy Pete/Dave: Really nice of you to be doing this. The birds look very nice and healthy. 
You guys in the west are so lucky that you CAN ship birds to each other. I remember reading the Mikakoo post from Elizabethy and saying to myself, 'ya rite! wishful thinking' I still have space for 2 pairs of Kings that might not be able to fly, but I'm sure the shipping charges would go into hundreads of dollars. I've spent time on the net oggling at pigeons selling sites, knowing that I could probably save up for the some of the beautiful angels but shipping&handling charges would make it impossible. I'm sure most places would not be able to ship birds as I'm not sure if that sort of postal service EVEN exsists for Asia, South-East Asia  . It's nice to see this sort of interaction thru the site. Brings a smile to my face  Good luck both of you. Peace. YaSin


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmm . . . I like the name Katrina, but what should I name the cock bird?


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Katrina and Pete!


----------

